
Ask HN: Simple Us Coronavirus Map - matt_the_bass
Hi all,
Has anyone found a simple map for coronavirus in the us? I recently returned from South Korea. They have a simple basic map: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronamap.site&#x2F;<p>Yes, I realize there are many limitations to that map and I saw the discussion a few days ago about the esri product. I just want a simple summary that is updated frequently.<p>Any suggestions?
======
jameshe
You might be interested in this Global Outbreak Incident Map
([http://outbreaks.globalincidentmap.com/](http://outbreaks.globalincidentmap.com/)).
It covers all outbreaks but obviously coronavirus is what most of those
flashing red dots are right now.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks!

------
francisofascii
Dashboard map from Johns Hopkins ...
[https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594...](https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

